# Will my bird ever get along?



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 2 male cockateils and I was told that its best to get 2 males rather than 2 females because the females will fight and the males won't. So I got to male hoping that they would be friends. I put their cages side by side and they have out time on the same play area. I think Spike wants to be friends but Bandit won't have any part of it he hiss and chases Spike away. I picked Spike because he had a male cage mate at the petstore and his cage mate got sold and he was quite lonley for awhile. I thought he would be the perfect friend for Spike but its not working, I'd like to put them in the same cage together because Spikes cage is huge and I was so hoping to put both birds in it. Bandits cage is to small its only 18"x17"x20"high and I'm afraid he's going to break feathers from getting the stuck in the bars. Spikes cage is way bigger tons of room for 2 small birds. I was thinking I would just put them both in there and let them sort out their diffrences. theres enough room if they want to get awayfrom each other they can. what do you think?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm going to pass on this one, I don't know whether it would be a good idea or not. I know when I got Daisy, the breeder said, don't mess around just put her straight in with him, I waited a day or two and then put them together and yes, there was a little bit of jostling but nothing much, but of course that is male and female. I don't know what to expect or to say about two males.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if i would do that either. Maybe give it a go but if they are fighting rather than bickering separate them again.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You could put them in together but keep a real close eye on them and let them sleep in their own cages. Mabey Bandit just needs some more time to get use to Spike.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some birds never do learn to get along together very well, but they will form a flock bond after they get used to each other. In other words, they won't want to be too close together or too far apart! If the cage is big enough to be measured in feet you can put them both in it, but you'll have to watch them carefully until you're confident that neither one is going to do serious harm to the other. The best place for them to get used to each other is in neutral territory, where neither one feels like he owns the location and has to protect it from the other bird.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel doesn't like Little Mikey but they are in a big cage together and worst thing he does is hiss and peck at Little Mikey's tail if it gets too close to him...otherwise he runs like a scaredy bird!!!! It's been a few months and they have settled into a dysfunctional relationship but i'm not sure they will ever be buddies....i think LIttle Mikey would if it wasn't for the hissing and running so now he just does what he wants and Angel does what he wants...it may just take yours time.....or tey may never be best buds...but as long as they aren't causing each other physical or emotional damage.....i would put the together and see what happens....like mentioned tho if they really go at it fighting then they need their seperate cages


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's not true of Cockatiels that males get along better than females. That IS true of Budgies. The females are dominant in Budgies. I would not put bandit in Spikes cage as he no doubt feels it is his territory. Males tend to do that. But if you were to completely change the cage around and put some new toys in you would stand a better chance of creating a nuetral enviroment. Is there a room where they could fly around together? That might be a good way to start. Kims' point is very valid. They are not likely to do any real damage to each other. They are just trying to sort out who is top dog. Once that's done they should be relatively peaceful


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

They don't hurt each other when they are out together which is most of the time. I don't go out much except to work. I only work 3 or4 nights a week from 5pm til 11 pm. They go to bed at 8pm so the longest they are ever in their cages is 3 hours 3or 4 days a week. When their out they have a play area that they are on which is 4 ft by 2ft wide. Spike does try to make friends, but Bandit just hisses and Spike just leaves and goes and plays somewhere else. If he really get fed up he flys over to me and hangs out on my shoulder. He doesn't want to fight he's a fairly sociable bird except when he want me to give him scritches and I'm not accomadating him fast enough. Then he throws a little hisses fit and bangs his beak against my shoulder and chatters cockateil bad words in my ear. At least thats what it sounds like to me I don't speak Cockateil so I don't know for sure. All I know for sure is he's mad and wants scritches now. LOL


----------

